# Couple updated pix of Bella Jean



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

She sure is getting big, even though she seems small compared to most other Pitties. I took her in and she weighed at 52Lbs at 10 months but she just seems so small after seeing most of the pits posted here.

Here she was at 5 weeks, and the others were taken tonight.










































Is my girl the runt of the litter or does she look about right to you guys? Either way she's the best but I just wish she'd get a little bigger.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Bigger? She's already big for a pit bull.... pretty girl, too.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

She's actually very pretty  no need to be bugger


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

I keep getting comments about Bella, saying that she is so small... Is it an Ego thing for others with pits to play my girl down or what's the deal?
From what Ive gathered she fits the APBT standard pretty well.

Doesn't she just have adorable eyes? 









And this one shows her underbite a little


----------



## ChaChi (Nov 24, 2012)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Mizjen80 (Nov 28, 2012)

Bella is a pretty girl! Could be growth spurt no need to worry. Some runts either stay petite or grow big

Jennifer

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

american pit bull terriers dont get any bigger. anyone who says otherwise has an american bully (different breed) and doesnt know it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Pups typically grow up until 1 and then grow out like their chest and shoulders until 2. But your pup looks great!! Pictures are deceiving. My boy is 18 inches tall and 56 lbs. beautiful pup you have I love the white around the nose and mouth!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments all. I just weighed and measured her and she's 53LBS, stands 18" tall at the shoulders and is 30" in length from her nose to the base of her tail. She is 11 months old now.
Ames your dogs look great too!


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

LowLyfe said:


> Thanks for the compliments all. I just weighed and measured her and she's 53LBS, stands 18" tall at the shoulders and is 30" in length from her nose to the base of her tail. She is 11 months old now.
> Ames your dogs look great too!


Sounds like a perfect size for a pit. If someone has something to say about her size, you can laugh at their ignorance :thumbsup:


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Gorgeous dog. Pretty color of coat . She is just adorable to me.


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

It's been a while and Bella has grown in the shoulder area a little like some of you said she would. Here she is at 15 months, 54Lbs and gorgeous as ever! She's a tough girl too, nobody can beat her in a game of tug-o-war, eventually everybody besides Bella will give up LOL


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

shes actually a pretty big gal... my girls over 2 yrs old and weighs 45 at her heaviest...she is a mutt tho lol


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

ames said:


> Pups typically grow up until 1 and then grow out like their chest and shoulders until 2. But your pup looks great!! Pictures are deceiving. My boy is 18 inches tall and 56 lbs. beautiful pup you have I love the white around the nose and mouth!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Yes pictures are deceiving. Im sure if you seen most of the dogs here in person, you would say,"Oh, hes not THAT huge." Keep in mind, a lot of people weight pull, and do other muscle building excerises with their dogs. This added muscle tone can add the looks of being huge in pics. But typically APBTs arent too big. Also, you might have seen some AmBullies, they're pretty stout.

Edit: Just seen how old that post was. You probably knew everything I said by now.


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Ive been browsing everybody else's awesome doggy pics so I figure it's a good time to update Bella's thread 

She's just under 60lbs at a year and a half now and has filled out pretty well and Her personality never ceases to amaze me. I couldn't have asked for a better dog... It feels weird calling her that cause I treat her like a 2nd daughter lol anyway here's pics... The first is one I found from my old phone, but was taken the first day we brought her home.









Posing









And smiling!


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww what a pretty girl! Love that smile 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Thank you Princess.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Very very pretty!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww she is a pretty girl!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm late on this thread, but yes, pictures can be deceiving and most likely the people saying your dog is small are obviously ignorant to the breed. 50+ lbs for a female is on the larger side of the spectrum. She's beautiful and you should love her for who she is.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Your Bella looks and makes the same facial expressions (not the color or underbite lol but the EYES and size) as my 9 month old female Luna does! Luna is currently 45lbs at 9 months. Her mom and dad were approx 60-65lb full grown. Bullys can really range dependent on what they are mixed with as well as their diet! I only feed 2-3 cups a day of Orijen and she seems to be in decent shape (people who don't know ish tell me she looks "skinny") but I know better. Bella is definitely no runt! That is just who she is!!!!!!:roll:


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Yes I can see it too Luna, it's great... They just look so pouty to me.
And thanks to the rest of you who have commented on my girl.

I got a couple of pics from today while Bella was having fun on her spring pole. I can't get over how much she loves and uses this thing. I have noticed her bulking up over the past month since I replaced the spring with a stronger one but do any of you feel like the toy hangs a little too low or is this the correct way so she can stay on all 4's if she wants to? 
Anyway, she sure is maturing well and starting to bulk up like I was hoping for and I love it.
She's a total Daddy's girl.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She's looking good! Yes, the toy should be low enough to keep her on all 4s. She shouldn't have to jump to get it (at least not too high), as this can cause damage to her joints or cause her to tear a muscle. She'll get a good enough workout working the spring just as it. It's great that she enjoys it so much, makes it that much better of a conditioning tool when they enjoy it.


----------



## LowLyfe (May 16, 2012)

Here she is all grown up. She loves going for hikes in the mountains, seems like her energy never wears out. Ill try to get better pictures later


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww she sure did grow up!! Looks great!  that hiking area looks awesome!


----------

